
All .sm domains registered with 101domain suspended? - jaredwiener
https://twitter.com/journali_sm/status/1194378274354450436
======
jaredwiener
OP here. Currently dead in the water. The domain has been paid for through
February and on auto-renew.

And this isnt making me feel too great: [https://puri.sm/posts/the-great-
purism-dns-outage-of-2018/](https://puri.sm/posts/the-great-purism-dns-outage-
of-2018/)

------
101domain
All services for .SM domains are back up at 101domain.com now. Thank you for
your patience! - 101domain

